# anyone else have problems with aquariumpros.ca?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone else has problems with them? I had an account I made last year, used it randomly, now it doesn't exist? So I made a new one last night. Went through the "new PITA" registration and I verified via email - and am yet to get approved from an admin/mod... I went back to re-verify via email, now I get "invalid account/password" .... try loggin in, it's the same!!!!!

I can't view classifieds or anything now.... like what the heck is with their systems? is it a glitch? or is this the way it is now?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

AquariumPros.ca is a major PITA to sign-up! TDF gave up and uses my account. I also hate the interface but it's a great community.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> AquariumPros.ca is a major PITA to sign-up! TDF gave up and uses my account. I also hate the interface but it's a great community.


yeah I know, i used to have an account and enjoyed it... but no more apparently?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't take it personally, you probably missed *ONE* question.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol...like when you can never figure out why your online checkout isn't working, only to find you forgot to select some stupid little checkbox somewhere on the page.

All online things have their pitfalls. Even here, I had the same thing when I first registered. I could log in but not post anything or pm anyone. So I just made another account (there's an ameekplec with no period at the end, which is my first attempt).


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

but I got a verified email - just have no account! LOL


----------

